# Any info about RAAF S/L Stan Galton?



## Aramis (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello, you experts out there! I have just bought a 1:72 Dragon Wings diecast model of a RAAF Spitifire MK Vc flown by Sq. Ld Stan Galton. I´ve been looking for some online info about him, but so far I did not find anything. Does anybody there know anything about this Aussie pilot? Was he envolved in any dogfight? Got any victory? As fas as I know this Spitfire (called "Jen III" after his wife) had a short life, being lost after a crash or something.
I´d appreciate any help on that.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

G'day Aramis, I don't have much about Galtons career except that he commanded 82 and 86 squadrons (Kittyhawks) and later 79 sqn (Spitfires). The serial on your Spitfire is incorrect, it should be A58-252, A58-262 never existed!


----------



## Aramis (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you very much, bro. It seems he wasn´t a much famous pilot, was he? The model itself is pretty much detailed and beautiful. Too bad that they mixed up the serial numbers...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

No worries mate! It is a nice looking model, I have a P40M and decals for Jen1 which was his aircraft in 86 sqn that I plan on doing sometime down the track.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

BTW here are some shots of your Spitfire..


----------



## Aramis (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pics, brother! Just wonderful stuff. Yeah, the model is pretty much detailed and beautiful. Too bad that they mixed up the serial numbers. So, Galton's JEN I and II were both P-40N?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2010)

JenI is a P-40M, I'm not sure about JenII as I've never come across a picture of it.


----------

